# I just needed to tell you all



## pattt (Nov 17, 2013)

so, hi all, ( just read the last part if you don't want to read it all  )

I have been interested in gold for a long time , i wanted to go searching for it, but as i live in Belgium, this is nearly impossible, France or Swiss yes, but then i would have to travel to those countries that was not really easy,( travel, time, costs,....).
So I found out that e waste was a possible way to go , found this forum... Because I was without work, after 20 years self employed, (no government pay because off that), I had lots of time , and no money, so the last year I've had lots of time to read Hoke's and the forum (Hours a day). learn't a lot ,still lots to learn :lol: 

I don't do this for the money , just for the fun, the learning and the color of gold :lol: 

Of course I was looking for work , and after some time without finding any, I thought, lets aim high :lol: as I mentioned I live in Belgium , Antwerp.....
I didn't have any of the qualifications needed, but just gave it a try....

Result, I got the job, on a trial basis, 30 days, then another 30 days then a 6 months contract and after that a real contract (if i'am still needed or didn't get fired by then)
I just finnished my first week.....
I didn't want to tell you all before , but now I can't keep it for myself  

So,here it is : I got a job at :!: :!: :!: UMICORE :!: :!: :!: (Belgium, Antwerp, Hoboken)
In short :
I have to mill samples of big loads, so they can see what the ppm's are in the samples so they know what the value of the big loads are.

I think you can imagine how exited I'am. 

So again, thanks to the forum, I got the interest and that resulted in a Job, maybe for a short time , maybe for the rest of my working life. But anyways a very nice experience.
Thank you all :mrgreen: 

Pat


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 17, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## perman666 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well congratulations !!!!

Excellent company!!!!


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Nov 17, 2013)

Pat, congraturations. I wish you the best.


----------



## butcher (Nov 17, 2013)

pattt,
Thanks for sharing that, I am happy for you.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 17, 2013)

Pat,

We'll be looking forward to updates over the coming months! You're one of only a few members here to have ever worked for one of the major refiners in the world. Very cool. 8) 

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice!
An inside man. :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## canedane (Nov 17, 2013)

Congratulation Pat.
You have one major qualification, your greate interrest for what you are doing and im sure you will do greate in the compagny.
Go for it!
Best regarts from Henrik
Denmark


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 17, 2013)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!

You should try to hook some new customers here on the forum and get a cut of the profits.

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## pattt (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you all guys :!: 

I am off to work now :lol: 

Pat


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 18, 2013)

Haha

Say hello to Michiel for me.


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 18, 2013)

Way cool indeed Pat!


----------



## pattt (May 3, 2014)

Hi all, 
Little update,:
After something like 4 months working as a hired worker with week contracts, I got my temporarily contract for the next 7 months (april till the end of october)
Now I am really a Umicore employe :lol:
Then it is possible to get another 6 or 7 months , or not..... we will see then.
Working in 3 shifts is kind of hard ,(early, late and night) but the job and the people there are great.
I am not allowed to tell you guys things about my work, not that I could tell you anything that isn't known here :lol: :lol: 
I am just a worker, grind, mill, shred ...... nothing to do with chemicals, or real refining, we just take samples of materials ( which is a very important part of the
business, as you can imagine ).
I dont have much time left to post here, or refine myself, but i keep collecting stuff and prepare it for the days I can make some time.
I am however still reading the posts daily and learning what to do and what not :!: still enjoy that very much :!:
Ok so far my little update 
Thank you all for this great place
Have a nice day

Pat (pattt)


----------



## g_axelsson (May 3, 2014)

Great to hear! 8) 

Do you know who to contact to get information about delivering of boards?

Göran


----------



## alexxx (May 3, 2014)

congrats !


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 3, 2014)

I'm glad to hear things are still going well Pat! 

Dave


----------



## RikkiRicardo (May 3, 2014)

pattt
glad to hear that you like your new job
I'm sure you are learning a lot
Say Hi to Steven Art
and is Christian Hagenluken still with the Firm
will be sending a shipment 40 tons next week


RikkiRicardo


----------



## pattt (May 4, 2014)

Thank you guys 8) 
and Göran, I'll try to find a contact for you.
I'll see if I can find Steven and Christian, RikkiRicardo, but there is like 1500+ people working here and I'll be busy with your 40+ Tons :lol: :lol: 
See ya all laters

Pat


----------

